
Kai-Fu Lee (2008) and Hugo Barra (2013) on China's Internet - wenbinf
http://mailp.in/vvNAEX33
======
zmh
I understand Hugo's marketing effort. But most foreign companies cannot take a
bite of their market because you need to accept the Chinese Communist Party's
censorship first. Many foreign innovative apps are blocked and then cloned in-
house with the censorship enforced. So their apps are not valued high outside
of China and beyond Chinese as well.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Its not even that: China's laws are so unevenly enforced that western
companies can't compete in China on content. You can find plenty of porn on
Baidu, for example; Sina recently received a slap on the wrist for video
content. Being "hen huang hen baoli" is how these companies make money, and
the CCP mostly turns a blind eye. These are mostly protectionist moves by the
government; censorship is also a big concern but not the primary one (freedom
of speech is even enshrined in the Chinese constitution...).

Until China becomes a country that is really ruled by law, there isn't much
foreign content companies can do.

~~~
zmh
Laws are weakly imposed for some companies because these companies recruited
some prominent state leaders' relatives as their directors or cofounders.
These relatives are greedy, but they are needed to negotiate cases of law
enforcement.

